# Your journey, tank reviews



## Stranger (9/3/20)

We all see the reviews on tanks and atty's and RDA's and so on. My thoughts are that we look at what we have and give an opinion from personal use, include a pic if you can. I would appreciate comments from noobs as well as experienced users.

This is the Twisp Vega tank. You unscrew the top and the attached coil comes out of the tank with the top and mouth piece. The mouth piece is one of my favorites being quite flat and a wide inhale hole. The coils are a simple screw in into the top piece and come in .5 or .6. Also attached to the top piece is the airflow control. What attracted me at the time was that I was in that transition between high nic MTL and lower nic DTL. This little tank is capable of both via the combination of coils and airflow. I find the battery use very good on a couple of different single battery mods. No leaking. Coils can gunk up if using max VG and juices with sweetener.
Pro's
Easy to fill
Easy to change coils
Can MTL or DTL
Great mouthpiece
Good battery usage
Works well on various mods
Does not need high wattage
Very clean and easy to use

Cons
Can be tricky to fill
Coils can be expensive @ R180.00 for 3
Coils can gunk up

Please feel free to ask questions about this tank. Please post about your tanks and experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Stranger said:


> We all see the reviews on tanks and atty's and RDA's and so on. My thoughts are that we look at what we have and give an opinion from personal use, include a pic if you can. I would appreciate comments from noobs as well as experienced users.
> View attachment 191837
> This is the Twisp Vega tank. You unscrew the top and the attached coil comes out of the tank with the top and mouth piece. The mouth piece is one of my favorites being quite flat and a wide inhale hole. The coils are a simple screw in into the top piece and come in .5 or .6. Also attached to the top piece is the airflow control. What attracted me at the time was that I was in that transition between high nic MTL and lower nic DTL. This little tank is capable of both via the combination of coils and airflow. I find the battery use very good on a couple of different single battery mods. No leaking. Coils can gunk up if using max VG and juices with sweetener.
> Pro's
> ...


Does it give authentic MTL or is it more a Jack of all trades, master of none?


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Stranger said:


> We all see the reviews on tanks and atty's and RDA's and so on. My thoughts are that we look at what we have and give an opinion from personal use, include a pic if you can. I would appreciate comments from noobs as well as experienced users.
> View attachment 191837
> This is the Twisp Vega tank. You unscrew the top and the attached coil comes out of the tank with the top and mouth piece. The mouth piece is one of my favorites being quite flat and a wide inhale hole. The coils are a simple screw in into the top piece and come in .5 or .6. Also attached to the top piece is the airflow control. What attracted me at the time was that I was in that transition between high nic MTL and lower nic DTL. This little tank is capable of both via the combination of coils and airflow. I find the battery use very good on a couple of different single battery mods. No leaking. Coils can gunk up if using max VG and juices with sweetener.
> Pro's
> ...


Do you have any pics of yours showing airflow, filling ports, coils etc?


----------



## Stranger (9/3/20)

Explains more than I can. Look @ 1 mins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

The favourite period of vaping for me was after the early days of ego style pens and cigalikes and the transition period that took us into what now could be described as the modern period. It was just that period when vaping as we now know it was in it's infancy. We just had the game changer Nautilus, sub-ohm had just become a common word and whether it be atty's or devices innovation was rife. From this period i loved what seemed to never come into fashion the Aspire Titan Mini, it had about the best build quality i had witnessed coming out of China, top-fill when top-fill was still quite rare in fact almost non-existent with MTL tanks, juice flow that worked excellently and accommodated the Nautilus coils as well as introducing a new clapton coil head! I have a mission to find, service and put back into my rotation this great MTL tank from the past!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/20)

Stranger said:


> We all see the reviews on tanks and atty's and RDA's and so on. My thoughts are that we look at what we have and give an opinion from personal use, include a pic if you can. I would appreciate comments from noobs as well as experienced users.
> View attachment 191837
> This is the Twisp Vega tank. You unscrew the top and the attached coil comes out of the tank with the top and mouth piece. The mouth piece is one of my favorites being quite flat and a wide inhale hole. The coils are a simple screw in into the top piece and come in .5 or .6. Also attached to the top piece is the airflow control. What attracted me at the time was that I was in that transition between high nic MTL and lower nic DTL. This little tank is capable of both via the combination of coils and airflow. I find the battery use very good on a couple of different single battery mods. No leaking. Coils can gunk up if using max VG and juices with sweetener.
> Pro's
> ...



@Stranger Just by the way, any reviews which are on this forum are of products which have been used by the reviewer - but perhaps only for a short time. I often feel that perhaps it isn't enough. One needs to use a product for a few months to really get to know its quirks, so I like this thread of yours!

As for the Twisp Mini Vega, I think it was the third mod which I bought, loved it then, but I got sidetracked by other mods.

Oddly enough, in light of your starting this thread with the Vega, I resurrected it about a month ago and I'm enjoying having it in rotation again.

What I like most:
Easy to fill

What I like least:
Short battery life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Explains more than I can. Look @ 1 mins



No it didn't tell me anything about whether it gives an authentic cigarette type pull draw it was just a promo video!


----------



## Silver (9/3/20)

Timwis said:


> The favourite period of vaping for me was after the early days of ego style pens and cigalikes and the transition period that took us into what now could be described as the modern period. It was just that period when vaping as we now know it was in it's infancy. We just had the game changer Nautilus, sub-ohm had just become a common word and whether it be atty's or devices innovation was rife. From this period i loved what seemed to never come into fashion the Aspire Titan Mini, it had about the best build quality i had witnessed coming out of China, top-fill when top-fill was still quite rare in fact almost non-existent with MTL tanks, juice flow that worked excellently and accommodated the Nautilus coils as well as introducing a new clapton coil head! I have a mission to find, service and put back into my rotation this great MTL tank from the past!!!



Love these stories @Timwis !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/20)

Timwis said:


> No it didn't tell me anything about whether it gives an authentic cigarette type pull draw it was just a promo video!


It has a very tight draw upto a loose MTL. Was a great tank. Going to get some coils over the weekend and fire mine up. Went looking for it when I got home after seeing the original post of this thread. Just missing my original driptip, but it has to be here somewhere.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Hooked said:


> @Stranger Just by the way, any reviews which are on this forum are of products which have been used by the reviewer - but perhaps only for a short time. I often feel that perhaps it isn't enough. One needs to use a product for a few months to really get to know its quirks, so I like this thread of yours!
> 
> As for the Twisp Mini Vega, I think it was the third mod which I bought, loved it then, but I got sidetracked by other mods.
> 
> ...


I agree manufacturers want reviews doing close to release and if a reviewer gets a lot of product for review it gets hard enough to test to a reasonable level (but agree more time is really needed) i have even fallen out with manufacturers such as Voopoo for putting ridiculous deadlines on reviews which don't give enough testing time so refuse to review their products anymore directly from them while getting hurry up emails from others that i basically ignore. So yes love reading reviews myself from vapers that have used products for months maybe even years, that is if it is a review as i got less information and real user experience about the Twisp Vega from the OP than what i would get from the often criticised reviews of new products, i couldn't even get an answer about the draw which if it was a review i wouldn't even of needed to ask, instead just got a promo video chucked at me!


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It has a very tight draw upto a loose MTL. Was a great tank. Going to get some coils over the weekend and fire mine up. Went looking for it when I got home after seeing the original post of this thread. Just missing my original driptip, but it has to be here somewhere.....


Thanks mate, exactly what i wanted to know i might see if it's possible to get one in the UK. That was hard work to get such simple information, thanks again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Thanks mate, exactly what i wanted to know i might see if it's possible to get one in the UK. That was hard work to get such simple information, thanks again!



If I remember correctly, my main gripe with it was that it had a tendency for spit back if you chain vaped it and the juice got "thin" due to the heat. But flavour on it was excellent for the time. The Nautilus Mini is ahead of it in my books. But want to fire it back up for nostalgic reasons. They still sell the coils commercialy, wonder if anything has inproved on them.


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If I remember correctly, my main gripe with it was that it had a tendency for spit back if you chain vaped it and the juice got "thin" due to the heat. But flavour on it was excellent for the time. The Nautilus Mini is ahead of it in my books. But want to fire it back up for nostalgic reasons. They still sell the coils commercialy, wonder if anything has inproved on them.


Tried googling it and it doesn't seem to of journeyed outside of ZA. Nothing for co.uk and the only things i could find with a .com was a few written reviews that have made up my mind to not get it even if i find it lol! This is the sort of thing i have been finding, this vaper gave it 1 out of 5 marks back in 2017.

"
Twisp Vega is bad



Hi, I have bought a Twisp Vega a week ago. This is the third device I have bought from Twisp. The other two worked well. The Vega is a poor device. The Twisp juice keeps clogging, it gurgles the whole time, I am on my fourth coil in a week, and it seems I will have to replace that one with the fifth - the coils last two days to be exact. An employee of Twisp called me on Friday after I logged a complain Friday morning, and he told me what to do to prevent clogging and all that jazz - well I am doing what he said, and it is not helping at all. It is extremely frustrated to smoke the Vega, it is costing me a hell of a lot of money just on coils (and remember, there is no warranty on coils), where my previous device used 2 coils tops a month, I will have to change coils again today, which will be the fifth in a week. I have logged another complain yesterday (Sunday) with Twisp. I received a call from a Cape Town number (which I presume must be them), but the automatic system told me to hold on for someone, which I did not do, I am at work. I really do not want the Vega anymore, I want my money back, and I want to buy another product, but definitely not Twisp again!!!! This is worse than bad"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Tried googling it and it doesn't seem to of journeyed outside of ZA. Nothing for co.uk and the only things i could find with a .com was a few written reviews that have made up my mind to not get it even if i find it lol! This is the sort of thing i have been finding, this vaper gave it 1 out of 5 marks back in 2017.
> 
> "
> Twisp Vega is bad
> ...



I personally think I'm very lucky with my twisp purchases. Always get a good batch, lol. There were a lot of complaints about Twisp in the early days. You'll find quite a few on this forum itself. Like most brands mass produced in China, QC seems to differ from batch to batch. I have a few of their devices, my favorite being my Twisp Cue. I'm just lucky with my purchases so far. For you personally I wouldn't suggest importing one, most of their devices are proprietary designs that work only on their product. So if you are lucky enough to get a great device like I do, you'll struggle with getting parts/coils etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (9/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I personally think I'm very lucky with my twisp purchases. Always get a good batch, lol. There were a lot of complaints about Twisp in the early days. You'll find quite a few on this forum itself. Like most brands mass produced in China, QC seems to differ from batch to batch. I have a few of their devices, my favorite being my Twisp Cue. I'm just lucky with my purchases so far. For you personally I wouldn't suggest importing one, most of their devices are proprietary designs that work only on their product. So if you are lucky enough to get a great device like I do, you'll struggle with getting parts/coils etc.


I assumed their products were manufactured in ZA and as i can't find it was available outside of ZA it hardly would be mass production as a lot of vaping products are! Is there no vaping hardware manufacture in ZA? In the UK we have Rebel Vape, Jac Vapour, EVL etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I assumed their products were manufactured in ZA and as i can't find it was available outside of ZA it hardly would be mass production as a lot of vaping products are! Is there no vaping hardware manufacture in ZA? In the UK we have Rebel Vape, Jac Vapour, EVL etc


Nope, we have a few small scale modders. And we have the IMPI RDA, ooh and we had the Zister Zig-18, almost forgot about that one. But no dedicated vaping manufacturers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (10/3/20)

Ah Tim man, this like trying to explain how these Lions invaded our unfenced camp site in Botswana.

You can't explain, ..... you have to be there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (10/3/20)

Hooked said:


> @Stranger Just by the way, any reviews which are on this forum are of products which have been used by the reviewer - but perhaps only for a short time. I often feel that perhaps it isn't enough. One needs to use a product for a few months to really get to know its quirks, so I like this thread of yours!
> 
> As for the Twisp Mini Vega, I think it was the third mod which I bought, loved it then, but I got sidetracked by other mods.
> 
> ...



Thanks hooked, the idea was not to do a review like the pro's but rather just to share some thoughts of where you started and where you are now. I think some of us are vape junkies when it comes to mods and atty's and juice. Our kit will continue to evolve and our tastes will define.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

